# quelqu'un qui, un/une X qui + mode (indicatif / subjonctif / conditionnel)



## c-loud

Bonjour,

Je suis en train d'écrire une lettre, et j'ai un doute, dois-je écrire:

"J'aimerais bien aussi pouvoir me mettre en contact avec quelqu'un qui fasse déjà la maîtrise"

ou

"J'aimerais bien aussi pouvoir me mettre en contact avec quelqu'un qui fait déjà la maîtrise"

Parce que, ce quelqu'un je ne le connais pas. Mais ce quelqu'un existe... je suis un peu embrouillée...

Merci en avance 

*Note des modérateurs :* Un grand nombre de fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Anne345

C'est un souhait, il faut donc le subjonctif. Mais vous pouvez contourner le problème en écrivant "_avec un étudiant en maîtrise_". 
"_prendre contact_" plutôt que "_me mettre en contact_".


----------



## adamt

Est-ce que je devrais écrire la phrase suivante au conditionnel ou subjonctif

 "J'écris dans l'espoir de trouver quelqu'un qui pourrait/puisse m'aider à apprendre le français." 

En cherchant sur la Toile, j'ai trouvé que l'on écrit cette phrase le plus souvent au conditionnel (j'imagine parce que "espérer" ne prend pas le subjonctif), mais j'ai trouvé quelques exemples de l'emploi au subjonctif (j'imagine parce qu'on ne sait pas si la personne qu'on cherche existe vraiment).  J'ai aussi trouvé quelques exemples à l'indicatif, mais ceux-ci sont plus rares.

Je suppose que l'on peut contourner cette question en réécrivant ma phrase de la façon suivante:

"J'écris dans l'espoir de trouver quelqu'un pouvant m'aider.

Quelle formulation sonne le mieux?

En vous remerciant d'avance.  SVP, corrigez mon français si j'ai fait des erreurs.


----------



## Maître Capello

Toutes tes suggestions sont correctes – encore que celle utilisant le participe présent ne soit pas très naturelle –, mais j'emploierais spontanément le *futur*.

_J'écris dans l'espoir de trouver quelqu'un qui *pourra* m'aider à apprendre le français._

P.S.: Bienvenue sur les forums WR !


----------



## tilt

Pour ma part, je crois que c'est le conditionnel qui me viendrait plus facilement.
Il me semble être plus mesuré que le futur de l'indicatif, un peu comme quand on dit _je voudrais_ plutôt que _je veux_.


----------



## welearnfrench

Bonjour

Il s'agit ici d'une proposition relative "quelqu'un qui ...".
Or le verbe de la relative est le plus souvent à l'indicatif.

Cependant, le subjonctif s'utilise dans certains cas, par exemple "quand le locuteur ne s'engage pas sur la réalité du fait exprimé par la relative":

- vous avez l'air de quelqu'un qui ne soit pas loin de pleurer (Valéry, Mon Faust).

Selon que l'on s'engage ou non sur la réalité du fait exprimé par la relative, on emploie l'indicatif ou le subjonctif:

- j'ai trouvé un livre qui vaut la peine d'être lu
- je cherche un livre qui vaille la peine d'être lu

Par analogie, je dirais:

- j'ai trouvé quelqu'un qui peut m'aider à apprendre le français
- je cherche quelqu'un qui puisse m'aider à apprendre le français

Et donc, à mon avis:

-> dans l'espoir de trouver quelqu'un qui puisse m'aider ...

Amicalement,
P@tri.ck


----------



## Dunes

Bonjour,
J'ai une hésitation que je ne m'explique pas bien concernant l'emploi de l'indicatif ou du subjonctif dans la phrase suivante : 
"Ils avaient pour but de construire une maison qui ne fut/fût la copie d'aucune autre."
Est-ce que la seule règle à laquelle il faut se référer ici est bien la différence entre "fait réel et avéré" (indicatif) et "fait hypothétique" (subjonctif) ?


----------



## Donaldos

Essaie la concordance des temps en commençant par écrire la phrase au présent.


----------



## itka

> "Ils avaient pour but de construire une maison qui ne fut/fût la copie d'aucune autre."


Je crois que tu peux employer le subjonctif imparfait _"...qui ne fût"_ ou plus simplement le présent _"...qui ne soit"_ ou encore le conditionnel présent _"...qui ne serait"_ mais pas "fut" qui est au passé simple.


----------



## BengCésar

_"il faut quelqu'un qui *connaît *bien les affaires" (Citation copier/coller d'un article du site lemonde_fr)
Ca me semble bizarre d'utiliser l'indicatif dans ce cas, car le quelqu'un est fictif, il n'existe pas réellement. Me trompè-je ? 
_


----------



## quinoa

A moi aussi, cela me semble bizarre? je dirais "qui connaisse".


----------



## itka

Normalement on devrait employer le subjonctif. 
L'indicatif est toléré si, parmi les candidats, on est sûr qu'il y a "quelqu'un qui connaît bien les affaires".


----------



## Falcao

Oui, vous avez raison. Je dirais aussi "qui connaisse", je pense que le verbe falloir est toujours suivi par le subjonctif à moins que le mot "que" suive le ce verbe. Est-ce que j'ai raison ou pas?


----------



## Falcao

itka said:


> Normalement on devrait employer le subjonctif.
> L'indicatif est toléré si, parmi les candidats, on est sûr qu'il y a "quelqu'un qui connaît bien les affaires".


 
Ca me semble toujours un peu bizarre d'employer l'indicatif.  Mais je me fie à toi.


----------



## itka

> Ca me semble toujours un peu bizarre d'employer l'indicatif.  Mais je me fie à toi.


 Mais moi, j'emploierais certainement le subjonctif !


----------



## Thomas1

Un ami, c'est donc une personne qui soit/est digne de confiance.

Bonsoir,

Devrais-je utiliser le subjonctif ou l'indicatif après « qui » ?


Merci d'avance,
T.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est bien l'indicatif qu'il faut employer. Pourquoi donc voudrais-tu mettre le subjonctif ici ?


----------



## Thomas1

Parce que, parfois, il faut le subjonctif dans les phrases subordonnées qui suivent un nom précédé de l'article indéfini, non ? Je n'avais pas pu me souvenir de celles où l'on le fait, j'ai néanmoins pensé que dans ce cas ça devrait être l'indicatif. 
Un exemple qui me vient à l'esprit est le suivant :
_Je cherche un mécanicien qui sache réparer ma voiture. _


----------



## tilt

On ne peut pas réduire le choix du subjonctif ou de l'indicatif à la seule présence d'un article indéfini avant le nom auquel renvoie pronom relatif.
La question est plutôt de savoir si l'on décrit une situation réelle ou imaginaire.

On utilise le subjonctif dans _Je cherche un mécanicien qui sache réparer ma voiture_ car on n'a pas trouvé ce mécanicien, et on n'est donc pas sûr qu'il existe.
Mais on dira _Je connais un mécanicien qui sait réparer ma voiture_, car si on le connait, c'est qu'il existe bel et bien.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme l'a bien dit tilt, ce n'est pas l'article mais le verbe et le sens recherché qui commandent le mode.


----------



## Aoyama

roubi said:


> s'il y a bien une chose que j'ai apprise


Et puis, en y réflechissant bien : *s'il y a bien une chose que j'aie apprise *devrait être aussi possible ...

[…]


----------



## quinoa

Le subjonctif? 
"s'il y a une chose que nous *ayons* apprise"? Ça m'apparaît ... bizarre!


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux modes sont en effet possibles […].


----------



## Aoyama

Ces deux considérations sont exactes […]. Ceci dit, et on en restera là, est-ce que :
"s'il y a bien une chose que je fasse bien, c'est la tarte tatin" paraît bizarre ?


----------



## Saigoner

Je voudrais supporter Aoyama en ce qui concerne le subjonctif.
J'ai cherche en vain s'il y a une chose que j'aie apprise. (Cette chose n'existe pas).
En cas de "quelquechose" - un mot, pronom indefini -  le subjonctif prendra la fanion.

Une annee de merveilles pour vous tous


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Ceci dit, et on en restera là, est-ce que :
> "s'il y a bien une chose que je fasse bien, c'est la tarte tatin" paraît bizarre ?


Pour moi oui !
Je ne ferais suivre _S'il y a bien qqch que... _que de l'indicatif.

_S'il y a bien une chose que je *fais* bien, c'est la tarte tatin.
S'il y a une chose que nous *avons *apprise...
_


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Alors ça c'est une excellente question ! Après réflexion, je dirais plutôt l'indicatif mais j'ai un doute d'ordre subjectif  !


----------



## Xence

Il m'est arrivé de lire le subjonctif sous la plume de Barbey d'Aurevilly dans ses Lettres à Trébutien:



> S'il y a une chose qui *doive* toucher ce qui reste de ces Guérin, c'est l'hommage de ce livre, l'obole de l'Amitié sur un cercueil. ...


----------



## quinoa

D'accord mais ici il y a un orientation hypothétique vers le futur ou sur un présent non certain.
S'il y a bien une chose que j'ai apprise... me semble s'appuyer sur une certtitude, du moins énoncée comme telle.


----------



## Aoyama

> S'il y a bien une chose que j'ai apprise... me semble s'appuyer sur une certitude, du moins énoncée comme telle.


c'est vrai ... Mais est-ce vraiment une raison pour éliminer le subjonctif ?
"S'il y a bien une chose dont je sois/suis sûr (_qui soit sûre_), c'est qu'il n'est pas malade."
Ou est-ce (encore) un problème d'hypercorrection ... ?


----------



## quinoa

Tout à fait d'accord, mais nous sommes dans le présent ^pas dans l'évocation de quelque chose de passé, ça ne semble pas marcher avec tous les verbes.
S'il y a une chose que nous fassions bien... Mmmm! Bof! Non?


----------



## Aoyama

> S'il y a une chose que nous fassions bien... Mmmm! Bof! Non?


Ça se discute, certes. Disons ... qu'_on a pu le dire_ ...


----------



## RaZias

J´ai un doute sur l´utilisation de [quelqu´un] et le [subjonctif].

En fait le portuguais utilise des certaines fois le subjonctif de façon different qui le français. 

La suivant phrase est possible ou portugais et au français:

*FR: Y a-t-il quelqu´un qui puisse m´aider ?* 

Mais sera la suivant phrase aussi possible au français:

*Quelqu´un peut me aider ?*


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

_Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui puisse m'aider ?_ est plus soutenu que _Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui peut m'aider ?_

De la même façon _Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?_ est plus soutenu que _Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?_(oral)


----------



## mariaweb

je pense que le subjontif est plus poli soutenu comme dit Lacuzon car il marque la subjetivité, l'irréalité, s'il y a quelqu'un ou pas ou s'il veut ou pas...
quelqu'un peut m'aider est impératif, expéditif, j'ai besoin d'aide urgentement


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

En parlant d'un casque pour un motard, devons-nous mettre le verbe au subjonctif dans la phrase suivante?
"Prends-en un qui *convienne (?)* à ta tête"

Merci.


----------



## MPC16

Bonjour!

Oui


----------



## Chimel

La question n'est pas liée à la tournure verbale "prends-en un" mais au pronom relatif "qui". L'usage du subjonctif dans les propositions relatives a souvent un caractère facultatif, selon que l'on souhaite ou non insister sur la réalité (-> indicatif) ou simple la possibilité de l'action (-> subjonctif):
- je connais quelqu'un qui peut t'aider: indicatif, c'est un fait réel
- y a-t-il quelqu'un qui puisse m'aider? subjonctif possible, puisque le fait est hypothétique.

De plus, l'usage du subjonctif dans une relative reflète aussi un niveau de langue plus relevé. Même dans le deuxième exemple, "y a-t-il quelqu'un qui peut m'aider" est tout à fait admis dans un registre courant.

C'est le cas aussi dans votre exemple.


----------



## pointvirgule

proyoyo said:


> En parlant d'un casque pour un motard, devons-nous mettre le verbe au subjonctif dans la phrase suivante?
> "Prends-en un qui *convienne (?)* à ta tête"


Il est tout à fait loisible d'utiliser l'indicatif ici :
_Prends-en un qui conviendra à ta tête.

_


----------



## Aoyama

> "Prends-en un qui *convienne (?)* à ta tête"


On préfèrera plutôt ici :
"Prends-en un qui soit à ta taille" ("à ton tour de tête" possible mais pas très naturel).
J'utiliserais le subjonctif mais l'indicatif, en langage parlé un peu relâché, serait possible.


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Je me demande si le subjonctif est de mise dans cette phrase:

Il écrira un livre qui *ressemble* aux Mémoires.


MERCI


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Personnellement, je ne vois pas pourquoi vous voulez mettre un subjonctif ici. A votre place, je mettrais un futur : 

"Il écrira un livre qui ressemble*ra* aux Mémoires."

Si vous avez un doute quant au mode à utiliser, essayez avec un autre verbe :

On dira certainement :"Il écrira un livre qui *sera *vendu partout en Europe."
Mais pas : "Il écrira un livre qui *soit *vendu partout en Europe."


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
voilà la phrase qui m'inspire un doute :
_Cette offre (d'emploi) s'adresse à une fille qui *sait *prendre des responsabilités et qui *veut* faire carrière dans une compagnie de publicité._

J'ai mis l'indicatif mais je ne suis pas sûre, quel serait votre opinion ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pocanais

Bonjour,

La phrase me semble correcte. J'aurai peut être mis 'qui souhaite' à la place de 'qui veut' et 'femme' à la place de 'fille'.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Les deux, indicatif et subjonctif sont possibles. Le subjonctif me paraît plus recherché dans ce cas. Toutefois, s'agissant d'une annonce, je crois que le plus courant demeure le participe présent [...] à une personne sachant prendre [...]


----------



## lassa

Bonsoir

Ces deux phrases sont-elles correctes? si oui comment interpréter?

1)Il faut qu'on trouve une solution qui puisse nous sortir de ces problèmes.
2)Il faut qu'on trouve une solution qui peut nous sortir de ces problèmes.

[…]
Merci de l'intérêt que vous allez porter à ce sujet.


----------



## taraska

Le subjonctif est utilisé pour exprimer un ordre, une crainte, un souhait ou divers sentiments. 
Ainsi son emploi est justifié dans la première phrase pour exprimer un souhait:
Il faut qu'on trouve une solution qui puisse nous sortir de ces problèmes.
[…]


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'après cette construction "avoir besoin de quelque chose qui" peut-on employer le subjonctif ? ou peut-être que la construction entière est incorrecte ?

Exemple :
J'ai besoin d'une voiture qui soit plus forte et robuste, celle-ci ne me serait pas utile étant donné qu'elle est petite et qu'elle consomme beaucoup d'essence.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour Imanakbari,

Le subjonctif est possible avec cette construction  ! Regarde aussi ici.

Toutefois dans ta phrase, seul le subjonctif me semble correct, peut-être est-ce dû au verbe être.


----------



## Marie3933

Bonjour Imanakbari, salut Lacu ,

Dans cette phrase, le subjonctif (dit "optatif") exprime un souhait.

Comparez :_J'ai besoin d'une voiture rapide et qui consomme peu_ (indicatif) : fait objectif; la voiture possède effectivement cette caractéristique.
_J'ai besoin d'une voiture qui soit plus forte et plus robuste_ (subjonctif) : souhait; je voudrais que la voiture possède cette caractéristique.​ 
Ceci dit, la relative _"qui est"_ ou _"qui soit"_ (verbe "être") devant un adjectif est normalement omise :_J'ai besoin d'une voiture plus forte et plus robuste._​


----------



## lassa

Bonjour, Comment faire la nuance entre le conditionnel et le subjonctif?  Je présente au Français un projet qui réponde à leur besoin. Je présente au Français un projet qui répondrait à leur besoin. A chaque que je suis dans ce contexte le doute me submerge. S'il vous plait soyez plus nuancé pour que je puisse l'appréhender une bonne fois pour toute. Merci d'avance


----------



## Mr Swann

Bonjour !
cas courant avec *INDICATIF *
Je présente aux Français un projet qui répond à leur besoin. ( tu en es sûr)


cas *CONDITIONNEL*
Je présente aux Français un projet qui répondrait à leur besoin. ( tu le supposse mais tu n'en sais trop rien ...)

le *subjontif *c'est après un verbe de souhait ( par exemple) de doute

Je * souhaite *présente aux Français un projet qui réponde à leur besoin.


----------



## britbritcherie

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire si j'ai la bonne conjugaison du mot "aller" dans cette phrase ?
> "il ne s’agit pas de se réserver pour THE Grand Amour, mais d’avoir un minimum de connexions avec notre partenaire qui *aillent* au-delà d’une connaissance succincte de son état civil"

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Comtois

Oui, c'est bien le mode qui convient.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le contexte nous fait défaut et nous serait bien utile car les deux modes sont a priori possibles :

_Il s'agit d'avoir un minimum de connexions avec notre partenaire qui *aillent*…_
_Il s'agit d'avoir un minimum de connexions avec notre partenaire qui *vont*…_


----------



## Herr Mueller Luedenscheid

Bonjour,
J'avais appris qu' on devait utiliser le subjonctif dans les  propositions relatives quand l'antécédent était indéfini. Hier, quelqu'  un m' a dit qu' on ne devait pas employer le subjontif dans la phrase  suivante:

[le professeur demande à ses élèves] "Est-ce qu 'il y a  quelqu' un qui n' *a* pas fait ses devoirs?"

Pourquoi est-ce que le subjonctif (ait) est incorrect dans cette phrase?


Selon ce que j' ai lu dans les fils existants sur l' emploi du  subjonctif dans les propositions relatives , on a parfois le choix  entre les deux modes...


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## isanjulian

Bonjour à tous,

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer si l'emploi du subjonctif et de l'indicatif sont corrects dans les locutions suivantes:

- La police maintient toujours la possibilité qu'il s'agit d'un groupe spécialisé qui *ait commis* le délit.
- La police envisage qu'il s'agit d'un groupe spécialisé *qui ait pu commettre* ce délit.
- La police envisage qu'un groupe spécialisé *ait commis* le délit.
- La police maintient la possibilité d'envisager que c'est un groupe spécialisé qui *a commis* ce délit
- La police maintient la possibilité *d'être le fait* d'un groupe spécialisé.

Il s'agit d'une lettre où le plaignant porte plainte d'un cambriolage de quelques oeuvres d'art chez lui.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

La troisième phrase peut prendre un indicatif ou un subjonctif, mais dans les deux premières phrases ainsi que la quatrième, le verbe doit être à l'*indicatif* puisque la proposition relative dépend d'un verbe qui est à ce mode-là (_il s'agit_, _c'est_). On pourrait toutefois envisager un subjonctif, par attraction, si ces verbes-là sont au subjonctif.

La police maintient toujours la possibilité qu'il *s'agit* d'un groupe spécialisé qui *a commis* le délit. / La police maintient toujours la possibilité qu'il *s'agisse* d'un groupe spécialisé qui *a/ait commis* le délit.
La police envisage qu'il *s'agit* d'un groupe spécialisé *qui a pu commettre* ce délit. / La police envisage qu'il *s'agisse* d'un groupe spécialisé *qui a/ait pu commettre* ce délit.
La police envisage qu'un groupe spécialisé *a/ait commis* le délit.
La police maintient la possibilité que *c'est* un groupe spécialisé qui *a commis* ce délit. / La police maintient la possibilité que *ce soit* un groupe spécialisé qui *a/ait commis* ce délit.

Quoi qu'il en soit, la cinquième phrase ne veut pas dire grand-chose…


----------



## Chimel

Je pense que le message #38, à la page précédente, répond assez bien à votre question.

Le subjonctif relève ici d'un niveau de langue (très) soutenu et implique un plus grand doute (= il est fort peu probable que quelqu'un n'ait pas fait ses devoirs). Et même alors, on aurait plutôt tendance à dire, en français courant: "Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui n'aurait pas fait ses devoirs?" Ou, dans l'exemple du message #38: "Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui pourrait m'aider?".

La règle avec l'antécédent indéfini que vous citez ne s'applique plus de manière rigoureuse dans l'usage moderne, loin de là. Tout comme celle qui concerne l'usage du subjonctif après un superlatif (C'est la plus belle qui m'est/me soit arrivée dans ma vie).


----------



## SH007

Bonjour,

Je me demande si dans la phrase suivante le verbe répondre doit être au subjonctif?

_... afin d'organiser son élevage de façon à obtenir un résultat qui réponde le mieux possible aux exigences.

_Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Maître Capello

Le verbe de la proposition relative peut être à l'indicatif ou au subjonctif. En tout cas, le subjonctif est parfaitement correct et adapté dans votre exemple.


----------



## Taskekrabben

Bonjour,

il est bien connu que les règles de la grammaire normative du français standard préconisent le subjonctif dans les propositions relatives dont l'antécédent est "virtuel", c'est-à-dire où l'antécédent dénote un type plutôt qu'une entité concrète et réelle. Cela nous donne des contrastes du type suivant :

(a) Je cherche une personne qui *a* des connaissances en matière de cybersécurité"
(b) Je cherche une personne qui *ait* des connaissances en matière de cybersécurité"

Cependant, il existe des cas limites où je doute sur le mode à employer. Par exemple, laquelle des deux propositions suivantes vous semble plus logique :

(a) "Dans cet article, je me propose de formuler une hypothèse qui fournit une explication..."
(b) "Dans cet article, je me propose de formuler une hypothèse qui fournisse une explication..."

Personnellement, je penche plutôt vers (b), parce que l’hypothèse dont je parle n'est toujours pas réelle. En même temps, c'est clair que j'ai déjà en tête les détails de cette hypothèse, alors on pourrait bien affirmer qu'elle existe, au moins dans mes pensées... Qu'en pensez-vous, les francophones?

Merci d'avance de vos suggestions!


----------



## mlotpot

Puisque l'auteur écrit cette hypothèse dans la suite de l'article, et puisqu'il considère que cette hypothèse fournit effectivement une explication, (a) me semble logique. C'est ce que j'emploierais. Sinon l'auteur met implicitement son propre travail en doute.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est une question de choix personnel. Les deux modes sont possibles ici. Pour ma part, je crois que j'utiliserais plutôt "b".


----------



## Maître Capello

Même si elle n'est pas encore formulée clairement, cette hypothèse existe et donne bien une explication ; son existence n'est pas remise en question. Je rejoins donc mlotpot : je mettrais aussi sans hésiter le verbe à l'indicatif.

P.S.: On peut contourner la difficulté avec un participe présent : _une hypothèse fournissant_…


----------



## Taskekrabben

Merci de vos remarques très utiles. Il me semble qu'il s'agit d'une zone un peu floue entre les deux modes. Peut-être la raison en est qu'il est possible d'interpréter la locution "se proposer de formuler" de plusieurs façons. Si on l'interprète dans un sens proche de "je me donne pour but de formuler/trouver", le subjonctif me semble assez naturel. Si par contre elle est interprétée comme "je vais essayer d'articuler", l'indicatif s'impose sûrement - merci de me corriger si vous n'êtes pas d'accord. Comme le dit @Maître Capello, on peut contourner le problème en utilisant un participe présent, mais il est toujours intéressant d'écouter l'opinion des locuteurs natifs… Merci encore.


----------

